
This Kickstarter Promised a Smart Beverage Cooler. Its Backers Are Pissed - x43b
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2015/11/20/a_kickstarter_for_pricey_coolers_has_not_given_coolers_to_many_of_its_backers.html?wpisrc=obnetwork
======
ucaetano
I don't get what's the "news" here. Failed overpromising kickstarters seem to
be the norm these days, not the exception.

